# Steven Spielberg, eat your heart out ....



## dbeyat45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Something I just came across from this year's _Australia's Got Talent_ auditions:


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2013)

Reminds me of The Blue Man Group .. in the states.  An act that started in Las  Vegas.


----------

